# Sexy Men Over 40



## random3434 (Mar 17, 2009)

That's when they get to be the best imo! 

Here you go ladies, and gay men, and hetro men not afraid to say a man is attractive!

*Who do you like?*


Aging Sexy - Hollywood's Most Desirable Older Leading Men - Netscape Celebrity


----------



## Red Dawn (Mar 17, 2009)

viggo mortensen is a good looking 40 plus dude - I hope I age as well as him


----------



## random3434 (Mar 17, 2009)

Red Dawn said:


> viggo mortensen is a good looking 40 plus dude - I hope I age as well as him



He can save me from trolls any day!


----------



## manu1959 (Mar 17, 2009)

the wife says chris noth....hands down....


----------



## random3434 (Mar 17, 2009)

manu1959 said:


> the wife says chris noth....hands down....



mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm

That's a good one.


----------



## manu1959 (Mar 17, 2009)

Echo Zulu said:


> manu1959 said:
> 
> 
> > the wife says chris noth....hands down....
> ...



she would go gerorge clooney but he ain't over 40 yet......strange .....i look nothing like those guys.....


----------



## random3434 (Mar 17, 2009)




----------



## random3434 (Mar 17, 2009)

manu1959 said:


> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> > manu1959 said:
> ...



Have your wife read this, She CAN do George C. after all!


George Clooney - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## manu1959 (Mar 17, 2009)

Echo Zulu said:


> manu1959 said:
> 
> 
> > Echo Zulu said:
> ...



she will be so excited......


----------



## Terry (Mar 17, 2009)

Red Dawn said:


> viggo mortensen is a good looking 40 plus dude - I hope I age as well as him


LOL maybe you like this more recent picture of him: http://www.viggo-works.com/webpageimages/003dt1206.jpg


----------



## Dis (Mar 18, 2009)

What..no pics to just sit and browse through? 

No worries.  I'm very particular, and just flat out to damned picky anyway...  Too much hair, not enough hair, too scrawny, too muscular, too tall, too short.. Passing glimpses are always just better.


----------



## KittenKoder (Mar 18, 2009)

Jack Nickelson ... Love crazy eyes.


----------



## Red Dawn (Mar 18, 2009)

Terry said:


> Red Dawn said:
> 
> 
> > viggo mortensen is a good looking 40 plus dude - I hope I age as well as him
> ...





Okay, admittedly I suck at judging the hotness of dudes.  I just thought Aragorn looked cool for an older dude. 

I'll just shut up and step back.    Obviously, you as a chick (?) are more attuned and emotionally invested in arguing witht the other ladies about dude hotness. 

Sorry!


----------



## Amanda (Mar 18, 2009)

I'm glad there weren't pics at that link.


----------



## jillian (Mar 18, 2009)




----------



## jillian (Mar 18, 2009)




----------



## xsited1 (Mar 18, 2009)

What about Hillary Clinton?  He's pretty hot.


----------



## jillian (Mar 18, 2009)

xsited1 said:


> What about Hillary Clinton?  He's pretty hot.





I would think you'd prefer Anne Coulter.


----------



## xsited1 (Mar 18, 2009)

jillian said:


> xsited1 said:
> 
> 
> > What about Hillary Clinton?  He's pretty hot.
> ...



Me?  And why would you think that?


----------



## Said1 (Mar 18, 2009)




----------



## manifold (Mar 18, 2009)

Elaine Benes:  You know, just admitting that another man is attractive doesn't necessarily make you a homosexual.

George Costanza:  Doesn't help.


----------



## manifold (Mar 18, 2009)

Hugh Jackman

PS:  My wife says I look like him.


----------



## speedy35 (Mar 18, 2009)

I'm over 40     well over....and I am SOOOOO sexy

too bad, no pics.

I am so sexy it's OOOOOzing out of me


----------



## Paulie (Mar 18, 2009)

manifold said:


> Hugh Jackman
> 
> PS:  My wife says I look like him.



I don't know dude, I don't see it.


----------



## manifold (Mar 18, 2009)

Paulie said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> > Hugh Jackman
> ...



OK, now that's creepy.


----------



## Paulie (Mar 18, 2009)

manifold said:


> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> > manifold said:
> ...



What's creepy about saying you don't look like Hugh Jackman?


----------



## Coloradomtnman (Mar 18, 2009)

Oh, c'mon!  Women go for older men!  Why can't we get younger men, say, men under 35 and have you ladies list your favorites.

That rules out Johnny Depp, Brad Pitt, Keanu Reeves, Tom Cruise (though I don't know any women who like him), Antonio Banderas, George Clooney, and all those other Sexiest Men Alive issue cover models.

My girlfriend loves Vince Vaughn, Adrien Brody, Luke Wilson, Owen Wilson (whom she says I look like - great...), you know, those guys.

Personally, I think the older actors are more masculine (like George Clooney and Viggo Mortensen), the ones in my girlfriends list seem more genuine as men (not necessarily macho or manly, but real), and the actors which star in big Hollywood blackbusters these days are pretty-boy, metro-sexual, pussies: Orlando Bloom, that messy-haired kid from Twilight, the (gag) Jonas Brothers, etc.  C'mon!  I mean, what's wrong with body hair and beards?


----------



## manifold (Mar 18, 2009)

Paulie said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> > Paulie said:
> ...



Unless you have a photographic memory, it implies that you saved my pic.  That would be uber-creepy.


----------



## Amanda (Mar 18, 2009)

speedy35 said:


> I'm over 40     well over....and I am SOOOOO sexy
> 
> too bad, no pics.
> 
> I am so sexy it's OOOOOzing out of me



Be sure to wipe up after you finish.


----------



## Said1 (Mar 18, 2009)

Owen Wilson? His nose looks like a penis.


----------



## Paulie (Mar 18, 2009)

manifold said:


> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> > manifold said:
> ...



Yeah man I've got a collection going 

You looked exactly how Butthead would look if he was a person.  Not something easily forgotten.


----------



## manifold (Mar 18, 2009)

Paulie said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> > Paulie said:
> ...





I'll still take my wife's opinon over yours if you don't mind.


----------



## Terry (Mar 18, 2009)

I know you all think he is sexy. LMAO


----------



## Paulie (Mar 18, 2009)

manifold said:


> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> > manifold said:
> ...



Hey, if you're getting extra favors for it more power to you


----------



## manifold (Mar 18, 2009)

Now where can I get a Wolverine costume?


----------



## Coloradomtnman (Mar 18, 2009)

Said1 said:


> Owen Wilson? His nose looks like a penis.



And if I look like him, then _that's_ why my girlfriend likes to 69!  Aha!


----------



## strollingbones (Mar 18, 2009)

manu1959 said:


> the wife says chris noth....hands down....



smart woman


----------



## random3434 (Mar 18, 2009)

Jason Kent Bateman
January 14, 1969 (1969-01-14) (*age 40)*
Rye, New York, United States


----------



## Said1 (Mar 18, 2009)

Coloradomtnman said:


> Said1 said:
> 
> 
> > Owen Wilson? His nose looks like a penis.
> ...



If she's thinking about someone else when she sits on your face, it probably wouldn't matter what you look like, no? No need to reply, TMI as it is.


----------



## Said1 (Mar 18, 2009)

Echo Zulu said:


> Jason Kent Bateman
> January 14, 1969 (1969-01-14) (*age 40)*
> Rye, New York, United States



Just look at him. Little Jason, still hot a 40.


----------



## random3434 (Mar 18, 2009)

Henry can Rollins me anytime!


----------



## dilloduck (Mar 18, 2009)

oh guys---who left the testosterone room unlocked again ? The ladies get carried away on too much of that stuff ya know.


----------



## random3434 (Mar 18, 2009)

Josh Holloway will be 40 in July, I think he's worth the wait..........................


----------



## Annie (Mar 18, 2009)

Said1 said:


>



Yeah, I'd hit it, heart attack and all. Probably the character though, I like idiot savants.


----------



## random3434 (Mar 18, 2009)

Annie said:


> Said1 said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



    

     




Go Annie!


----------



## random3434 (Mar 18, 2009)

jillian said she couldn't speak when she met him, I can see why!


----------



## Amanda (Mar 18, 2009)

Echo Zulu said:


> jillian said she couldn't speak when she met him, I can see why!



Can you explain?

Not the hotness... to each their own, but couldn't speak? What's that about?


----------



## speedy35 (Mar 18, 2009)

None of these guys are as sexy as ME...so there


----------



## glockmail (Mar 18, 2009)

Echo Zulu said:


> That's when they get to be the best imo!
> 
> ...


 Sorry sista, but you won't get me to post my pic here. 

BTW, a woman isn't _truly _sexy until she hits 50 and is in great shape.


----------



## jillian (Mar 18, 2009)

Amanda said:


> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said she couldn't speak when she met him, I can see why!
> ...



he was the prettiest man i ever met.  i couldn't speak. it was pretty funny, actually. only one of two men ever to leave me speechless.

that's what that's about.


----------



## Said1 (Mar 18, 2009)

jillian said:


> Amanda said:
> 
> 
> > Echo Zulu said:
> ...



You'll like this one Jillian - not so much speechless, but one the 'prettiest' men I have ever met in my entire life was a lawyer.  And it used to piss me off because all the other girls would get down right delirious when he was around and of course I was always like 'hi, uh, duh,  me no no what you said. uh hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii'. So much for cool.


----------



## jillian (Mar 18, 2009)

Said1 said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > Amanda said:
> ...



lol... i love it. 

and you're always cool. 

I had a case once, trying to get an insurance company to pay off on a life insurance policy. the lawyer for the insurance company was beautiful. he ended up going to italy to work. but man, that case was fun.


----------



## random3434 (Mar 18, 2009)

glockmail said:


> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> > That's when they get to be the best imo!
> ...



You mean that's not you in your avatar?


----------



## dilloduck (Mar 18, 2009)

jillian said:


> Amanda said:
> 
> 
> > Echo Zulu said:
> ...



sorta like this ?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u5L1ctoitoQ]YouTube - Belinda Carlisle - I Get Weak[/ame]


----------



## 007 (Mar 18, 2009)

Echo Zulu said:


> That's when they get to be the best imo!
> 
> *Hot men over forty...*



Me....


----------

